# Spare tire on Express Drive vehicle



## Michael Finn (Nov 11, 2016)

So I got a flat Friday night and replaced it with the spare tire. Problem is, I'm an Express Drive renter and my app says I'm only at 88% acceptance this week, while my online profile somehow says I'm at 90%. What number is accurate? I don't wanna get charged the weekly rental fee if I don't have to, but also don't know if it's cool to drive on the spare.

According to Lyft's "Ch-Ch-Changing Your Tire" blog post, they encourage driving with the spare. So, I guess I gotta get a few more rides tonight yea? Something tells me I'll be getting some awkward comments from anyone I pick up. Or I can just wait till it gets dark and hope they don't notice.
*
Smile and slide back into driver mode* after you've put your flat tire and tools back in your trunk. Don't leave anything on the side of the road.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Michael Finn said:


> So I got a flat Friday night and replaced it with the spare tire. Problem is, I'm an Express Drive renter and my app says I'm only at 88% acceptance this week, while my online profile somehow says I'm at 90%. What number is accurate? I don't wanna get charged the weekly rental fee if I don't have to, but also don't know if it's cool to drive on the spare.
> 
> According to Lyft's "Ch-Ch-Changing Your Tire" blog post, they encourage driving with the spare. So, I guess I gotta get a few more rides tonight yea? Something tells me I'll be getting some awkward comments from anyone I pick up. Or I can just wait till it gets dark and hope they don't notice.
> *
> Smile and slide back into driver mode* after you've put your flat tire and tools back in your trunk. Don't leave anything on the side of the road.


Have you been driving on the donut since Friday? Get a retread tire for $30 and get on the road and take some rides or you will be $195 short on pay check.


----------



## Michael Finn (Nov 11, 2016)

Old Smokey said:


> Have you been driving on the donut since Friday? Get a retread tire for $30 and get on the road and take some rides or you will be $195 short on pay check.


No, I haven't driven at all other than driving home across the city.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Michael Finn said:


> No, I haven't driven at all other than driving home across the city.


You need to be on the road 14 hours per week, and get 65 rides or you will be hit with that same $195 to renew.


----------



## Michael Finn (Nov 11, 2016)

Old Smokey said:


> You need to be on the road 14 hours per week, and get 65 rides or you will be hit with that same $195 to renew.


I'm good with the number of rides. Given 81 this week. It's my acceptance rating that shows at 88% in my app, but 90% on my online profile. Which one do I believe? If they go off the app, I need to get a few more rides in to bump it up the 2 points.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Michael Finn said:


> I'm good with the number of rides. Given 81 this week. It's my acceptance rating that shows at 88% in my app, but 90% on my online profile. Which one do I believe? If they go off the app, I need to get a few more rides in to bump it up the 2 points.


Try and get 6 or 8 shortie's. That might be enough.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Michael Finn said:


> So I got a flat Friday night and replaced it with the spare tire. Problem is, I'm an Express Drive renter and my app says I'm only at 88% acceptance this week, while my online profile somehow says I'm at 90%. What number is accurate? I don't wanna get charged the weekly rental fee if I don't have to, but also don't know if it's cool to drive on the spare.
> 
> According to Lyft's "Ch-Ch-Changing Your Tire" blog post, they encourage driving with the spare. So, I guess I gotta get a few more rides tonight yea? Something tells me I'll be getting some awkward comments from anyone I pick up. Or I can just wait till it gets dark and hope they don't notice.
> *
> Smile and slide back into driver mode* after you've put your flat tire and tools back in your trunk. Don't leave anything on the side of the road.


Arrive in style


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Old Smokey said:


> Try and get 6 or 8 shortie's. That might be enough.


88 >> 90 acceptance at 81 rides....

thats 11 skips/cancels (NOT 10! That would be 89%)

81/92 >> 99/110

+*18* rides no skips


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

At least your Lyft Rental had a spare , I was working a saturday night and got a flat on my way to pick up someone 400% primetime I jumped out to change it *usually only takes about 5 minutes. Pop the trunk and to my surprise NO SPARE , a sport for a Spare but NO SPARE and the tires on the car are not run flats . I ended up cancelling the ride parking the car in a lot and getting a Lyft home where I grabed my fun car and finished off the night. The next day I went to a sketchy used tire shop they happened to have the exact same tire make and model and I had them throw it on for $25 installed, mounted and balanced .

I casually asked the Lyft people about who covers the spare on the rentals and they told me it would be my responsibility to pay for it and the average cost is around $200 (I googled the tires on this car and they were $55 a piece new) not to mention these tires were almost non street legal , they barely passed the Uber vehicle inspection . 

So my advice would be to find a used tire shop and replace it with as close matching tire as you can find , to avoid being ripped off . Even if it's not the exact brand they won't notice and even if they do you can deny and say you didn't change the tire maybe the previous renter did

As far as your acceptance issue , no answers for you there . If I were you I would have just drove on the spare to get it back up to 90% (maybe even had friends request a lyft with me sitting there and have them cancel to raise your rate)

Hope it worked out for you and you don't get stuck with the weekly rental bill and a rip off tire replacement bill


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Maybe the previous renter swapped thr halfdecent stuff with the baldie cheapies off his own private vehicle???


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Maybe the previous renter swapped thr halfdecent stuff with the baldie cheapies off his own private vehicle???


It's possible

The people at the office where completely clueless about cars I can tell you that much , which leads me to believe they wouldn't notice one tire being off


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> It's possible
> 
> The people at the office where completely clueless about cars I can tell you that much , which leads me to believe they wouldn't notice one tire being off


No i mean the whole set

And maybe other stuff too. Need a suspension refresh? Find a fresh rental on its first oil change, rent, strip and swap lol

Turbo on its last legs? ****** acting up? Wearing out your xenons?
Etc etc


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> No i mean the whole set
> 
> And maybe other stuff too. Need a suspension refresh? Find a fresh rental on its first oil change, rent, strip and swap lol
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what you're implying . Sounds like sarcasm 
Are you against the OP replacing a used tire with another used tire to avoid a $200 fee ?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> I'm not sure what you're implying . Sounds like sarcasm
> Are you against the OP replacing a used tire with another used tire to avoid a $200 fee ?


No im wondering how these rental cars arent used as a cheap anything goes parts bin grab bag. And dont turn into a random collection of failing castoff parts with 100-300k miles on them after a dozen renters?

Like if they somehow anticipate that and try to prevent it...in which case, tires = quite obvious


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> No im wondering how these rental cars arent used as a cheap anything goes parts bin grab bag. And dont turn into a random collection of failing castoff parts with 100-300k miles on them after a dozen renters?
> 
> Like if they somehow anticipate that and try to prevent it...in which case, tires = quite obvious


I mean how many people own a 2016 Hyundai Elantra and want parts for it ?? These are rental cars I think they get sold off after a year or two . All the rentals from Lyft that I got had under 30k miles on them . Which is why I'm guessing the tires on my Elantra were almost at the wear limits . I can tell you when they return it they don't look at the tires they make sure you didn't do any damage to the actual vehicle and move on

Most the Lyft rentals are Elantras or Corollas


----------



## Bernice Jenkins (Dec 4, 2016)

I cannot believe you are responsible for the tires. Here in Phx with express drive they cover all damage as long as it was not my fault. Flat tires are included. And here if you have a flat you just schedule a return and swap it out for a diff car. Just like if we have any mechanical problems like the oil light comes on we can take it to a dealer and show them the paperwork they gave us and they do the maintenance free


----------



## Bernice Jenkins (Dec 4, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> At least your Lyft Rental had a spare , I was working a saturday night and got a flat on my way to pick up someone 400% primetime I jumped out to change it *usually only takes about 5 minutes. Pop the trunk and to my surprise NO SPARE , a sport for a Spare but NO SPARE and the tires on the car are not run flats . I ended up cancelling the ride parking the car in a lot and getting a Lyft home where I grabed my fun car and finished off the night. The next day I went to a sketchy used tire shop they happened to have the exact same tire make and model and I had them throw it on for $25 installed, mounted and balanced .
> 
> I casually asked the Lyft people about who covers the spare on the rentals and they told me it would be my responsibility to pay for it and the average cost is around $200 (I googled the tires on this car and they were $55 a piece new) not to mention these tires were almost non street legal , they barely passed the Uber vehicle inspection .
> 
> ...


You have an express drive rental and they didn't have you do a precheck form and check before releasing the car? They had us do that and mark down any scratches dents etc. on the car. Plus we had to verify there was an inflated spare tire, floor mats, tire jack and crow bar and the amount of gas.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Bernice Jenkins said:


> I cannot believe you are responsible for the tires. Here in Phx with express drive they cover all damage as long as it was not my fault. Flat tires are included. And here if you have a flat you just schedule a return and swap it out for a diff car. Just like if we have any mechanical problems like the oil light comes on we can take it to a dealer and show them the paperwork they gave us and they do the maintenance free


So this wasn't Xpress drive it was pre Xpress drive it was their hertz/lyft rental program.

And to your other question. Yes I did a full pre inspection but we did not look at spares. Apparently on the elantra it's an option and none of the hertz/lyft elantra s have it . Pretty much all the hertz/lyft cars in Denver are elantra and a handful of Jettas


----------

